# removing stickers - ?



## santabarbara (Nov 27, 2004)

anyone have any good recommendations on how to remove the seven stickers from the bike? the "e" on one side of the "seven" got scuffed, and i want to replace the black lettering w/ red.

thanks in advance,


----------



## Dctrofspin (Mar 10, 2004)

Use a blow dryer on hot to soften the stickers...they'll peel right off.


----------



## santabarbara (Nov 27, 2004)

Dctrofspin said:


> Use a blow dryer on hot to soften the stickers...they'll peel right off.


Awesome. Thanks a ton for the help.

SB


----------



## PsyDoc (Feb 3, 2004)

*The hair dryer...*

The hair dryer method did not work for me. I had to use mineral spirits to get the decals off. You may want to order two sets just in case you make a mistake.


----------



## santabarbara (Nov 27, 2004)

i actually had no problem w/ the blow dryer. i used a credit card to scrape off the lettering, followed by acetone. it looks so clean sans stickers!


----------



## PsyDoc (Feb 3, 2004)

*Hmmm...*

I wonder why the blow dryer method did not work for me. Perhaps I just did not let it get hot enough. I replaced my original white decals (2001) with black ones about a 6-8 months ago. My white ones began cracking in 2003 and Seven sent me a new set for free. However, the black ones are already beginning to crack; I am disappointed with the decal quality. Once these crack enough to look bad, I am just going to go sans decals.


----------



## santabarbara (Nov 27, 2004)

surprised to hear it didn't work for you. yes, it looks really nice w/o decals. i did keep one of the decals "axiom sg" (removed one side), but i may just take that last sticker off. the only remarkable observation is that when removing the "axiom sg", one notices a very faint outlining of the letters. very strange; i blow dryed for a good amount of time, applied a good amount of acetone, and even still, the outline is there. very, very faint. but still - kind of annoying. otherwise, i'm happy. 

and having nothing at all to do w/ decals- i got myself a new vredestein fortezza tricomp clincher tire (rear) in black/white scheme- it looks sweet. i've got campy eurus wheels. i thought it would look really bad initially, but it actually looks really nice.


----------



## alibaba93 (Jan 13, 2003)

*oxidation*

the faint outline is due to oxidation and discoloration of the surrounding (undecaled) tube. You can use extra fine scotchbrite and buff it out, but beware that you may then need to rebuff the entire tube if the discoloration is severe. I have left the decals off the mountain bike (they kept getting scratched up), but have left them on the road frames.


----------



## santabarbara (Nov 27, 2004)

Gently buffing w/ Scotch Brite Ultra Fine pad, followed by a coat of Pledge wood polish will do the trick for oxidation, and to keep fingerprints/grease off.


----------



## fctd (Jul 27, 2005)

*old decals*

I use Acetone to remove the old decals. Then use Blue Magic metal cleaner you can pick up at Walmart automotive. It completely cleans any old residue. Last, wipe off decal area with alcohol. The cleaning job takes a total 5 minutes.


----------



## kayos (Jul 21, 2005)

*same method for carbon?*

Is the blow dryer + acetone method the way to go for either steel, ti, or carbon fiber? I just got a brand new Seven carbon fork, and I really want to remove the decals. The method seems reasonable for steel and Ti, but I'm a little apprehensive about messing with the finish on the carbon.


----------



## santabarbara (Nov 27, 2004)

I wouldn't recommend acetone on carbon. It might work, but I'd be nervous to apply something so corrosive to carbon - use a blowdryer, and a credit card. Finish w/ some goo gone.

Let's see pics of your bike.


----------



## kayos (Jul 21, 2005)

*stickers on carbon*

Thanks! I'll try this. The bike is brand new - I'll post pics in a few days when I get some.
The bike is a steel Serotta Coeur d' Acier with a Seven carbon fork. Solid black frame with no decals (except on the fork), very stealth looking. 



santabarbara said:


> I wouldn't recommend acetone on carbon. It might work, but I'd be nervous to apply something so corrosive to carbon - use a blowdryer, and a credit card. Finish w/ some goo gone.
> 
> Let's see pics of your bike.


----------



## santabarbara (Nov 27, 2004)

How did you manage to get a Seven fork? I thought their policy on their forks was very strict, in that they don't sell them to non-Seven owners. I personally don't care; I have wanted to throw one on my custom Ti track pursuit.


----------



## kayos (Jul 21, 2005)

*Seven fork*

I'm not sure, I wasn't aware of such a policy. I bought my Serotta from someone that deals in both Seven and Serotta, and it didn't seem to be a problem at all.

The decals came off the fork very easily. There was no clearcoat over the decals. I heated each one up for 2-3 minutes with the hair dryer, gently scraped them off with a credit card, and then rubbed with FinishLine bike wash/polish. It looks like the decals were never there. There’s no ghost image at all. I liked the decals, but decided I wanted a completely "naked" bike. 



santabarbara said:


> How did you manage to get a Seven fork? I thought their policy on their forks was very strict, in that they don't sell them to non-Seven owners. I personally don't care; I have wanted to throw one on my custom Ti track pursuit.


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

you can use acetone on any part of a seven frame or component. Acetone and elbow grease will take care of the decals. The only place you shouldn't use acetone is on painted areas. Seven uses acetone throughout the build process on carbon, aluminum components, and steel.


----------



## jstorm940 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Seven decals*



PsyDoc said:


> I wonder why the blow dryer method did not work for me. Perhaps I just did not let it get hot enough. I replaced my original white decals (2001) with black ones about a 6-8 months ago. My white ones began cracking in 2003 and Seven sent me a new set for free. However, the black ones are already beginning to crack; I am disappointed with the decal quality. Once these crack enough to look bad, I am just going to go sans decals.


Glad I am not the only one, I was beginning to wonder. I had a cannodale AL frame for
8 years, the decals look the same now as when purchased. Of course this is a painted
AL frame, likely with a clear coat of some kind over the decals.
On the Seven, (Axiom SLX) the small Axiom SLX decals on the top tube discolored
very quickly (less than 1000 miles), and now at around 2500 miles are almost gone.
Probably from sweat etc. while climbing. Fork is fine, Downtube not too bad so far.
But I can see I may have to go the decalless route in the near future. Doesn't seem 
worth replacing them every 1500-2000 miles.


----------

